# Need To Introduce Chickens/chicks to new coop



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

About a month ago 14 newborn chicks arrived in the mail andhave been prospering in a former water trough set up in the kitchen. Our plans had been to move the chicks to thecoop immediately upon completion of their coop, which has taken longer to buildthan expected but hopefully will be completed today. Yesterday we got a call that someone in townhas decided to get rid of all of her chickens and do we want them. No idea yet how many chickens she has but webuilt a pretty big coop with 8 nesting boxes so we can handle quite a fewchickens. Okay, here is myquestion. Should we put the adults andbabies in the coop together at the same time so they all get accustomed totheir new surroundings together or is that a bad idea? If not at the same time, then how do we dothis? Once everyone knows where home is,they will be free-range chickens.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I would suggest that you quarantine the new chickens for about a month before you add your month old chickens. A month gives you time to observe the new chickens to make sure that they don't have disease or lice/mites. I wouldn't want to get your new month old chickens sick with anything serious.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do 2 weeks for quarantine. A month seems like a bit much to me. But whatever works for you is fine


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

This afternoon we picked up 11 hens and 2 roosters. This evening we finished the coop, at least enough to put the chickens in. For now we will keep the baby chicks in the kitchen.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

JC17 said:


> I do 2 weeks for quarantine. A month seems like a bit much to me. But whatever works for you is fine


I agree with you, but everyone I talk to says a month so that's what I always suggest as well. I usually get my chickens from a reliable source and so I usually know if they are sick or not. I do have some that I have quarantined because I got them from someone who didn't even have them in a coop.

Your new chickens look great!


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

After a two week quarantine...
I put a small dog crate in the coop.
I have a 7 week old Silkie/Frizzle and a Speckles Sussex.
They are too small to hang out with the 12 week old pullets. I let then free range supervised throughout the day,
then I separate them when i'm not around.

Fingers crossed they will be accepted. 
(I am new to the chicken thing.)


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

The chickens are doing great, except for 1 white one whose butt got pecked at. She is in the cat carrier right now recovering. This morning we collected our first eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I do 30 day quarantine. With having chicks their immune systems are way weaker than adult chickens. A disease or illness that may not kill or even show up with an adult can kill a chick quick. So to play it safe I quarantine for 30 days.


----------

